# Even Cheaper Portable Machine Lighting



## Rangemaster1 (May 5, 2015)

Being an half blind 'ol fart, I find good lighting to be a definite advantage.  When I'm trying to line up center point on a mill, or get real close on my lathe, I sometime can't see fine enough because of shadows and lighting.  As a result I find myself searching various threads for info and ideas.  The other day I was on a site, which I don't recall now, and noticed a small flashlight mounted on a magnetic base.  A light bulb lit up over the point on my head.

Among my various and unused possessions I have a number of old style magnetic base indicator holders.  Since I began using Noga holders, the others needed a purpose.  Also in my stash of goodies are a bunch of very bright LED flashlights that I've managed to acquire.  Mating the two seemed like a good idea, so I did.  The pictures should speak for themselves.  You'll notice I didn't get too artistic, just utilitarian.  Any small flashlight should work as long as its bright.  The flashlight holder is an electrical pipe hanger they can be tweaked to just about any diameter.  You could also take the time to machine very pretty holders.  I didn't.


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2015)

Great idea!  When I'm in the shop I normally have my Maglite LED flashlight in my pocket.  I never thought about mounting one in a holder.  Going to have to do that.


----------



## brightonmike (May 5, 2015)

Great Idea. Have to give it a try


----------



## calstar (May 6, 2015)

Gotta love simple solutions, very nice concept. I'll  try that soon, only have general shop lighting now, in need of improvement and I have the materials on hand, nice.

thanks, Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 6, 2015)

simple is most times best!
excellent solution!!!


----------



## hman (May 6, 2015)

Great idea - quick and easy to do.
... and since the title of your thread is "even cheaper," be sure not to forget those FREE (with frequent coupons) LED flashlights from Harbor Freight ;~)


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 6, 2015)

I'm glad you guys liked it.  I have a strong belief in using the "KISS" principle when appropriate.


----------



## ray (May 6, 2015)

Thanks @Rangemaster1  for that tip.  I use a flashlight in the shop quite a bit.  Never thought about that magnetic mounting before.


----------



## jmh8743 (May 6, 2015)

OK, new shop lights are now out. Christmas gifts result in 5 or 6 of those little buggers.


----------

